# Scabs on belly and hind legs



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

About a month ago I noticed that Sadie was biting her back legs, and they were raw and scabby. We applied neosporin to her legs and they started to heal up. Wasn't sure if it was from fleas or not so we applied Frontline Plus also. 

Noticed she has been scratching alot the past couple days, and now she has some new small scabs on her belly and scabs on her hind legs again. Everything im looking up on here, is telling me its a Staph infection or a skin infection. She is going to see the vet on wednesday.

If it is a staph infection or a skin infection, is this something that I am going to have to deal with all the time? Or does it mean she will have recurring skin problems? Anything I can put on it to help the scabs heal?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think a vet visit is in order. If it is staph, it's easily treated but does require a round of antibiotics.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it probably something environmental so should not be a big problem. If it is a staph infection it should have red areas around it and feel warm to the touch unless it is very slight.

My old guy had his spleen removed a couple of years ago and is seemed to make him prone to skin infections.

He would have to take an oral antibiotic and also be bathed in Chlorhexadine shampoo 2X a week until it cleared up. I also found Povidone Iodine shampoo to work well to keep his infections at bay and it was much cheaper.

But.... I guess it could just be fleas again too. It seems Frontline does not always work as well. I hope it clears up fast.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

My golden has had something very similar about 3 times now (he's 2 1/2yrs old,twice as a yearling then once recently,over a year after the last episode) Vet told us it was most likely a bacterial infection, each time has been treated successfully with antibiotics. Before he was on Metacam he was also prescribed cortisol to relieve the immediate discomfort.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I really don't think its from fleas though. She sleeps with me, and I have not gotten bit. Plus, I have not seen any flea dirt on her or any fleas on her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That most likely leaves a fungal/bacterial/staph infection.
A course of antibiotics and some baths in a medicated shampoo will fix her right up. If it is not too bad the medicated shampoo may be enough.

the chlorhexadine shampoo I used came from the vet's (Duoxo) and I used povidone iodine shampoo as well (you get it from a tack store) but it can irritate some dogs. Many people on here recommend Micro-Tek shampoo. I haven't tried it, but many people swear by it. I could never find it locally is the only reason I didn't try it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Since she has scabs and now itching it does sound like a staph infection to me. That will require a trip to the vet for antibiotics and shampoo. I keep on hand micro-tek shampoo because my bama has very sensitive skin and alot of shampoos bother him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Let us know*

Please let us know how she is when you go to see the vet!!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, we are going to see the vet this afternoon. I will let you know what happens.

Also, how is staph diagnosed? Skin scraping, blood test? 

I was also petting her this morning and noticed that a lymph node under her chin was swollen.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Back from the vet. He said that she does have some sort of infection, looks like its from her biting/scratching herself. Gave me some antibiotics, 2x a day for 10 days. Also gave her a shot of cortizone. 

I think I will look for some medicated shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just saw this and wanted to say that lymph nodes can enlarge due to an infection too.

Good luck with getting her skin cleared up. I think a medicated shampoo wuld really help too.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

We have been having similar issue with Piston. A bad belly rash with little scabs. does it look like this? he's got this all over his belly nothing elsewhere (this look really good compare to before)









At first I thought it was caused by being wet most of the day, the dogs walk in the fields 3 times a day and this fall was really wet. So we shaved his belly to help it dry faster. Now with winter he his always dry, so it rules out the water...

Took Im to the vet, got a skin scraping and tested. nothing was found. He still got some antibiotics and cortisone for the itching. While he was on the pills all was great. The redness when away and he stopped scratching. As soon as the medication was over... scratching started again. 
I stil had some cortisone pills left so I started again with a generous application of Gold Bond lotion. This helps a lot! no scratching all day until next application. But it is NOT fixed. Got to go back to the vet and find the cause. I switched food just in case, but no change.

Good luck, I hate seeing my boy in discomfort like this, I'm sure it's the same for you..


----------

